# Russian Submarine



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

During the Cold War, I remember reading about a Russian submarine that was disabled by a fire and had to surface. A passing Shell Gas tanker was the nearest vessel and it was stopped and two officers from the Sub used the tanker radio room to contact their base in the USSR for assistance.
Anyone else remember this incident?. 
I think the tanker involved might have been the Gastrana but that just a guess. 
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## ILI (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi! That would be Gari!


----------



## ILI (Dec 9, 2019)

here is what I found


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

fascinating, thanks


----------

